# Pistol rebluing



## Brother David (Aug 22, 2019)

Have a 32 long SW revolver that needs rebluing. Smith and Wesson want touch it age related. Looking for a 3rd party too do the work.


----------



## Clemson (Aug 22, 2019)

Doug Turnbull


----------



## killerv (Aug 22, 2019)

do it yourself, check out the c&r arsenal videos. I recently did my first, an old ruger standard 22. Came out great. Outside the rust bluing solution, you probably have everything else you need at home. 

I imagine Turnbull would charge many times what the gun is probably worth.


----------



## Gator89 (Aug 22, 2019)

Tyler Gun Works

Ford's Custom Gun Refinishing


----------



## Brother David (Aug 22, 2019)

Thanks


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 7, 2019)

I wish I had got the name/card of the guy that was at Double Tap's grand opening today. He had some guns that he reburished. They were absolutely immaculate  !! I am talking nicer than new !


----------



## Capt Quirk (Sep 7, 2019)

Gator89 said:


> Tyler Gun Works
> 
> Ford's Custom Gun Refinishing


Where are they located?


----------



## Gator89 (Sep 7, 2019)

Capt Quirk said:


> Where are they located?



Ford's is in Crystal River, FL.

Bobby Tyler is in Texas.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Sep 8, 2019)

Brother David said:


> Have a 32 long SW revolver that needs rebluing. Smith and Wesson want touch it age related. Looking for a 3rd party too do the work.


David, I contacted the folks at Double Tap about your pistol. They gona get me the contact info and such of the guy that was at their grand opening yesterday. Whether you use him or not, I highly recommend you look at his work. Maybe let him refinish the wood grips while he is at it. I can't express enough how impressed I was with his work.


----------



## rosewood (Sep 27, 2019)

If you want a factory equivalent job that makes it look new, then you need to send to a professional.  If you just want to improve the appearance, do it yourself.  Buy some Birchwood Caseys gun blue from Academy or Bass Pro or wherever <$10.  Give the gun a good cleaning with a cleaner.  Then wipe it down with alcohol or something like that that dries with no residue.  Follow instructions on bottle.  I have done several long guns and handguns and most folks have no idea it has been done in my garage.  Easy to do also.

You really can't hurt it doing this yourself.  If you don't like the results, then reach out to a professional.

Rosewood


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Oct 20, 2019)

rosewood said:


> If you want a factory equivalent job that makes it look new, then you need to send to a professional.  If you just want to improve the appearance, do it yourself.  Buy some Birchwood Caseys gun blue from Academy or Bass Pro or wherever <$10.  Give the gun a good cleaning with a cleaner.  Then wipe it down with alcohol or something like that that dries with no residue.  Follow instructions on bottle.  I have done several long guns and handguns and most folks have no idea it has been done in my garage.  Easy to do also.
> 
> You really can't hurt it doing this yourself.  If you don't like the results, then reach out to a professional.
> 
> Rosewood


I got a old nef 410 that I throw around in the truck to shoot skwerls with when I road hunt my pups. I will try this blueing yo speak of. Maybe with some before and after pictures.


----------



## Madman (Nov 20, 2019)

call Brownell's and and order some Oxpho-blue.

follow the directions and it will look great.


----------



## TJay (Nov 20, 2019)

I don't know if you revolver has any collector value but if you reblue it the value goes down considerably.


----------



## weagle (Nov 21, 2019)

Madman said:


> call Brownell's and and order some Oxpho-blue.
> 
> follow the directions and it will look great.



Get the Oxpho-blue cream.  Warm the metal, work it in with steel wool.  Give it several coats.  Best cold blue there is and it doesn't smell like cold blue for years afterwards like most cold blues.

On the other hand, cerakote is a superior finish and if you use the right color it will look like the rust blue on an old winchester.


----------



## rockypoco (May 7, 2021)

Check out BubbaTripleM on Facebook. He is in East Dublin and does hot bluing.


----------



## jglenn (May 10, 2021)

Checkout Skybreaker Gun works.They specialize in Restorations.  They do both rust and hot bluing.. located in juliet.  

https://m.facebook.com/Skybreaker-Gunworks-101461165075803/

Talk with Seth


----------

